# ra0 vs eth0 [SOLVED]

## Kollin

How can i make the additional network processes to start after ra0 is up also.

Now all my net processes are waiting for eth0 to start (noip ssshd nfs local are waiting for eth0).

Is it possible to make those to start when one of the interfaces is up (no matter who), i don`t want them to wait explicitly eth0   :Rolling Eyes: 

my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules_eth0=( "ifplugd ifconfig dhcpcd" )

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" # Timeout after 10 seconds

#modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )

#modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant ifplugd dhcpcd" )

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dwext"

modules_ra0=( "wpa_supplicant ifplugd dhcpcd" )

config_ra0=( "dhcpcd" )

```

----------

## Bones McCracker

Change this variable to "no" in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```
# RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.

# The following values are allowed:

#  none  - The 'net' service is always considered up.

#  no    - This basically means that at least one net.* service besides net.lo

#          must be up.  This can be used by notebook users that have a wifi and

#          a static nic, and only wants one up at any given time to have the

#          'net' service seen as up.

#  lo    - This is the same as the 'no' option, but net.lo is also counted.

#          This should be useful to people that do not care about any specific

#          interface being up at boot.

#  yes   - For this ALL network interfaces MUST be up for the 'net' service to

#          be considered up.

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="yes"
```

Or, if you are using baselayout2 (openrc), then change this variable to "NO" in /etc/rc.conf:

```
# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

----------

## Kollin

Thank you   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *Kollin wrote:*   

> Thank you  

 

You are welcome.

Please put "[Solved]" in the subject of your original post.

----------

## d2_racing

Pretty nice hint  :Razz: 

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pretty nice hint 

 

Merci.

----------

## d2_racing

De rien mon ami  :Razz: 

----------

